# Polished stainless old vaquero



## harvey g heaton (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a very good condition polished stainless vaquero in 357 mag.
I want to know if I can beadblast some of the shiny parts and dehorn the front of the cylinder.
I emailed the question to Ruger and they essentially said to leave it as is, seeing as how the world is still full of lawyers, that doesn't surprise me. But it doesn't answer my question.
Is the stainless a plating and thus will peel when cut into or is it stainless thruout?
I don't want to start something that will ruin a perfect firearm .


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from Big Sky Country.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The stainless goes all the way through. But if you aren't careful, you might turn your valuable gun into a piece of scrap metal. I think I'd consult with a local gunsmith and get a knowledgeable opinion and price estimate for the work.


----------

